# lookin for cobia tower



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 22ft cape horn and I am looking to put a cobia tower on it. Probally just gonna put a crows nest on it with controls. I have talked to several people and have got some good prices. I just thought I should get some input from others. Any input would be appreciated I dont have a pocket full of money yet I need a quality tower. thanks in advance


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

captjeffelder said:


> I have a 22ft cape horn and I am looking to put a cobia tower on it. Probally just gonna put a crows nest on it with controls. I have talked to several people and have got some good prices. I just thought I should get some input from others. Any input would be appreciated I dont have a pocket full of money yet I need a quality tower. thanks in advance


I have a belly band/crows nest that came off a boat i sold . 

the feet are missing , but the band is in perfect shape with band cushion included.

any shop could make you feet, as this was made to pop on and off the boat with the feet staying on the top bolted down.

its located in panama city beach


[email protected]

email me and i will send you pictures if you are interested in it for 350$.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

I would love to see pics, my email is [email protected] thanks for the reply


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There is no place to mount controls on a Belly band.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Check with B& D welding. they do quality work . Did my top a few weeks ago. 
850-221-3422


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> check with b& d welding. They do quality work . Did my top a few weeks ago.
> 850-221-3422



x2


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm selling my old top that was on my boat. see my website http://www.megabiteinshore.com
I"m having a new sight fishing tower built.
Not sure if its what your looking for, if it is PM me.
Tight Lines.... Capt. John


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out Breeze Fabricator, they built my fold down tower. :thumbup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Tese are from a Key West Style Spotter we just compleated. Was on a 22 Pathfinder!


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

we are almost finished with this little beauty,give us a call and we will fix you up....(Dont try this at home):thumbup:


----------

